# Free beer tomorrow...



## Andylynne (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello all, take possesion of our new ( to us ) MH on 10th July , enjoying reading all the helpful and humerous posts x


----------



## The laird (Jun 29, 2021)

Go further and join the gang and be welcomed as a full member


----------



## REC (Jun 29, 2021)

Welcome...witty lot here but often completely mad with a lot of helpful wisdom hidden amongst the posts!


----------



## Tookey (Jun 29, 2021)

Welcome from W.Yorkshire


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2021)

Welcome from Bedfordshire.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 29, 2021)

Welcome along from Scotland


----------



## jeanette (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Lemut (Jun 30, 2021)

Welcome Andy. Looking forward to reading your comments. Go on I dare you to become a full member


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2021)

Get yourself to meet in Edinburgh tomorrow. 
I want some free beer.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 30, 2021)

Free beer on tap at most full member meets.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 30, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Get yourself to meet in Edinburgh tomorrow.
> I want some free beer.


Tart!


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Tart!


Fart.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 30, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Fart.


Old


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Old


Stinker.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 30, 2021)

is this word association ? Welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## Forresbroons (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the costa del Moray enjoy


----------



## Scotia (Jun 30, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Stinker.


Tinker


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Tinker


Clinker


----------



## Scotia (Jun 30, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Clinker


Golden rivet sailor.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, hope the collection goes well.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Golden rivet sailor.


Got me on that one Sam


----------

